# Aftermarket performance cold air or Ram air intake



## rperry2900 (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm looking for an aftermarket cold air or Ram air intake for my 2008 BMW 528i can anyone can anybody please give me any information on where to find a cheap one to go with that provides the best performance I'm having a hard time finding them even when searching for my particular model and i need the cheApest but the best product for sound hp torque that fits my car. Is there kits to make certain ones fit that normally wouldn't. Any ideas or sites oe links will help. Thanks again guys.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

wrong forum


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

need4speed said:


> wrong forum


He's forum shopping for one that will give him an answer that he likes.


----------



## rperry2900 (Nov 25, 2018)

No I'm actILl3 just new to bimmerfest and dont kno where to post. Any linkz tho? Where do i post this question

Sent from my LGMP260 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

rperry2900 said:


> No I'm actILl3 just new to bimmerfest and dont kno where to post. Any linkz tho? Where do i post this question


Was fine

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1307239


----------



## flymilan (May 6, 2014)

armaspeed has alloy cold air intake
here is link 
https://www.armaspeed.com/product/bmw-g20-b48-320i-330i-cold-air-intake-alloy-type/


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Worthless.


----------

